

The Revolt of the Cities - JeremyBanks
http://prospect.org/article/revolt-cities

======
crosvenir
On android, my display jumped around about four times before the pop-up. And
then I was done.

I wish responsive ui did not mean draw things as quickly as possible so that
you can redraw them later as the user begins to interact. </rant> </sorry>

~~~
zieski
The same problem happened to me and I agree it was annoying.

The solution for reading the article is to read as much as possible before
scrolling down. Then a slight scroll will move you down half the first page.
After that first scroll the rest of the article behaves normally.

------
d357r0y3r
I prefer this kind of experimentation on the city level. It's easy to find out
what works and doesn't work, then adjust accordingly. I'm contrasting this to
reform on the state/federal level which tends to be a lot more ham-fisted.

